# should i worry about paws pasterns



## biggieboy14 (Feb 19, 2015)

This is my boy biggie he just turn 5 month. His father is from czech republic and mom from ddr he has an extraordinary temper and great nerves. I started this thread because i am worry of his paws pasterns and want to know what you think about it he was on the skinny side when first got him from the breeder and he gain 15 pound in a month now weight 35 pound but his paws always looked down to me... so do you think i have to slow down on the food or start adult food? I currently feed him royal canine gsd puppy(i had a good deal directly from royal canine).. (i have read all the thread about this subject on the forum) thanks


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Eek! I'm no expert but I can see where you would be worried. I'm sure someone with more experience will chime in with ideas for going forward. I'll be following this thread.


----------



## falkster (Feb 19, 2015)

Do you put his food dish on the floor or do you elevate his food dish?


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

My vet told me to get Fritz off Royal Canin, the protein was TOO HIGH (28%)..


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

They definitely do not look normal.Have you talked to your vet?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what do you think of the dog's overall body tone ?

sometimes , as an orthopedic problem preventative , out of fear, a person may deny a dog proper nutrition , to keep them lean .

especially in a critical growth period this can create damage to the dog's ligament , cartilage , tendon , muscle tone , which are important to orthopedic health, AND impact on the immune system , opening the door yet again to other problems.

protein is important for all of this .


----------



## biggieboy14 (Feb 19, 2015)

The vet did not say anything about it i have an apointement next week and i will ask him . His overall body structure seems fine to me he is a little small but its my first european line gsd my last was huge so its hard to tell. He currently eat on the ground but ill start to feed him on an elevated surfaces it might help . I have read on an other topics link to add maalox in its diet but maalox is mostly calcium and i think it might be worst to add calcium what do you think. And what brand of puppy kebble do you know that has less proteines.


----------



## overtheoxer (Feb 2, 2015)

My ASL puppy was down in his until around 5 months. Vet told me he needed more protein and recommended Royal Canine. Well, Royal Canine only had 1 or 2% more than what I was feeding. 

Called my dad and he told me to eliminate all protein, except for meat. He was getting eggs, cottage cheese and yogurt. It took a couple of months, but they came up. He also recommended Calcium.

He had HUGE feet. Not sure if that was the issue, but he's certainly grown into them.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Royal Canin is not a good food, imo.


----------



## overtheoxer (Feb 2, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> Royal Canin is not a good food, imo.


Luckily I found that out BEFORE I bought it! Adding more protein didn't seem right, so I asked my dad.


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

overtheoxer said:


> Luckily I found that out BEFORE I bought it! Adding more protein didn't seem right, so I asked my dad.


What do you feed him now? Just curious


----------



## overtheoxer (Feb 2, 2015)

Bella67 said:


> What do you feed him now? Just curious


His kibble still isn't great, but he gets Retriever and raw meat. I haven't added back eggs and such. 
At some point, he will be getting less kibble and more meat, but this is what I can afford at the moment.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Did you talk to his breeder? Have you seen the other pups and the parent dogs? What did he look like when you got him? You may need to see a specialized vet in orthopedics vs your own vet. Hopefully he is young enough that it can be corrected in some way. Time is crucial in this as they grow so fast.


----------



## biggieboy14 (Feb 19, 2015)

Both parent were looking great his dad was a police dog and mom a schutzhund artist when i got him at 14 week there was no problem with his paw i notice the problem when one of my friend came home 2 week to socialize my pup with his and told me that something wasnt right .... i will contact the breeder asap . I notice today that his paw and nose were injure i supose he did this in the crate trying to get out separation anxiety might be one of the cause of his problem . I am currently searching for an animal orthopedist


----------



## biggieboy14 (Feb 19, 2015)

And yess i have seen the other pups they were juste like him same frame only male left i chose him cause he was calm and had nerves a bit aloof but thats great its a german shepherd


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd try making some "Chicken or Beef jello" I make the Jello with broth (low salt or make your own) and add Knox gelatine, you can also add in some meat. (when you mix it the broth has to be hot) Dogs love it. 
I'd also try some Sure Grow 100, Amazon has it.
My one puppy was a little down in pastern and this did the trick.


----------

